# Screw that new C19, Did anyone see these, B'mann Lil'Big Haulers! SWEET!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann Lil' Big Haulershttp://www.bachmanntrains.com/NMRA_2012.pdfAbout half way down the list, these are SWEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

They look awful familiar... 

Wonder if LGB is contemplating a lawsuit?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, I did, and they're definitely gonna end up in my kids' hands. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I like them. I'm a kid.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 03 Aug 2012 05:24 PM 
They look awful familiar... 

Wonder if LGB is contemplating a lawsuit? 

Nah! They are there own thing, if anything the engines look more like old Lionel LS. The cars are different enough from the old Toytrain stuff. It's the prices that are most tempting, especially looking at what insane prices LGB is being sold for on Evilbay.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Those have Pizza layout written all over them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 03 Aug 2012 06:39 PM 
Those have Pizza layout written all over them. You betcha..... They'll look fanstastic in the Pizza layout and just big enough so the pepperoni won't derail them...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting though that they've chosen to do the C-19. My impression after the K-27 was that they swore never to do another Colorado prototype. Maybe the bad economy and resultant drop in sales have inspired them to broaden their horizons. 

I have no ax to grind btw as I sold my Colorado motive power in large scale, nor do I have any intention to acquire any more. I prefer California NG and logging prototypes.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Lots of inside frame 2-8-0s graced California rails. Not precisely C-19s, but pretty darned close from the photos and drawings I've seen. Nothing new domes, cabs, and modified tenders can't fix. And if you're going to do one, may as well do the most popular flavor, and let those who model the "other" railroads take things into their own hands. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

And if you're going to do one, may as well do the most popular flavor, and let those who model the "other" railroads take things into their own hands.I agree with your logic Kevin. My point is that it's never seemed to be Bachmann's logic, who have, for the most part but for a few exceptions, been content to do obscure South and Central American prototypes so far as rod locomotives are concerned... even in On30. With the release of the Tweetsie Ten-Wheeler in On30 and now the C-19 in large scale, perhaps that mindset is changing. If so, I congratulate them on the change.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I would buy a C19 or a C16 way ahead of the Connie or the K. Its a nice size probably a tad smaller than the Connie. If i had the outdoor layout I would be quite content with a bumble bee. But since I don't I'm just chuffed to look forward to these lil bug maulers to come out. I'll be grabbing that baggage car as soon as it's released.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

They do look cool. I wonder how robust the drives will be?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 03 Aug 2012 10:54 PM 
They do look cool. I wonder how robust the drives will be? 

Probably Thomas level, which appear to be pretty robust. I fully expect to see these drives turn up on other items down the line, like a Toby on the Thomas line, maybe also a LS dismal? A "little giant" maybe ??? .


----------



## RailCat (Apr 10, 2009)

I would like to see them do those 18' freight cars and the little Heisler in large scale but that would be bad for my paycheck. 

-Scott


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They do look cool. I wonder how robust the drives will be? 
I'll give Bachmann a lot of credit--they've really beefed up their drives in the past 4 or 5 years, pretty much starting with the K-27 and forward. Even the little Davenport has a very sturdy drive. I know how my son is when it comes to trains. If nothing else is sturdy on those little guys, the gearing better be. Of course, I'll probably yank the motor out at first, as Andy enjoys pushing them around the track more than anything else at this point--though he's very good with the Playmobil R/C train, too. 

Hey, for $99 MSRP for the little 0-4-0, if it breaks and becomes only a push toy, it's still not too bad... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, we;ve been begging, pleading, cajoling, threatening, etc... looks like they really did it!! Nice lines too... Now, as to the Lil' Big Haulers, not bad! They seem perfect for the young engineer that may be hard on trains but will soon grow and be ready for something more detailed. Good price too! Yep, Bachmann was right in that we would be happy with the announcement!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's me the 62 years young engineer! 
I can see the 0-4-0 tanker with an open air cab (canvas roll downs for rain) and a coal bin, pulling ore cars past the chute.... and holding them on the hill until road power arrives ... should my caretaker approve.... an odd consequence of surviving cancer and it' s bills! 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Caboose Hobbies has pre-order pricing listed 

Sets, North pole, Fast Freight or Short line passenger: $163.22 

Saddletanker loco: $57.92 

Loco w/ tender: $75.47 

Passenger or caboose: $ 28.67 

Tank car: $28.67 

Hopper: $22.82 

If these prices hold, its far better than I could have ever imagined, they should sell well at those prices. 




oh at that C-thingy is listed about $874.44


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

That little saddle tanker looks like it has a lot in common with the circus train 0-4-0. The drivers and overall wheelbase look similar, and I have a hunch that they might be the same. If so, any project built around that engine will work well with these new super cheap models.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No valve gear, low detail... I guess I don't see what there is to be excited about, about as realistic as an Aristo eggliner.... sure you can add a bunch of detail, but no piston rods, no valve gear, not even a main rod? 

Sigh.. I guess I just don't get it.. 

Give me that C19 any day to be excited over 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

While you're surely right about the low level of detail, I think if you either had kids or did any kitbashing you'd be more interested. 

Kids will spend hours with the little brio wooden trains, which are basically train shaped blocks with wheels, no detail whatsoever. Our daughter is older now, but lots of kids come to our RR, and even the best behaved kids are **** on models. I'd love to have an inexpensive train to run out for little kids who stop by--cheap and sturdy. They could put stuff in the cars, which they love to do, without me worrying that they're breaking something.

And I really enjoy kitbashing, but don't always enjoy having to spend a lot of money on something to cut up. Having more inexpensive choices is a good thing.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg, 
The big difference I see between the C-19 and the Lil' Hauler is about $1500.... I hope you get your details! 
For kids or as a background model shuting ore cars during loading, it could provide my money's worth..... 

When your glass is half full, you see lots more possibilities. A wink and a nod.... for $50 bucks street price whaddya spect? 

In the Spirit of Friendship, 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg I'll repost my reply from the other site to similar concerns:

"...your looking at this from the wrong perspective, these are NOT intended for seasoned guys like you are me, these are directly made and marketed toward kids and getting more kids involved in the scale, thats why they are big colorful and bereft of detail or accuracy, its sort of like complaining why do the Thomas line engines not look anything like their real prototypes and why do they have those silly faces? They are not ment for seasoned modelers so they are going to be much more, if not totally whimsical in nature. Plastic pushrods still get caught in little fingers, metal pushrods can break those fingers, Playmobil did the same thing, limit the siderods to the barest minimum and keep the breakable details to a mimimum, I accept that as a given, its the same thing the Toytrain line did from EPL although they did do a better job with their line, but they are gone and the combined mass lunacy of EPL items on Ebay guarantees the prices these are being offered at will be good sellers. As for the cars, who cares? Kids dont look at prototypes, they just want something big and easy to play with, besides if you want to add details, thats what Ozark makes parts for.I am eagerly looking forward to these, because there has been so very little of recent years for small car bashers like me to mess around with. Afterall one can only do so much bashing a Mack, I was getting tired of doing Mack bashes, this will be great new bashing platforms. Bring'em on!..."


Now then, there's also the issue of price, its low, very low, and there is so much potential bashing potential for these little guys it makes one giddy! Those siderods could lend themselves to any number of gas/diesel engines, or adding rods from a defunct Columbia or Porter and cab detailing? These are a blank canvas waiting to be painted. 

So while you may not like them, that's fine, no one is going to force anyone to buy them, but for those of us who can see the modeling potential? i could easily ask the same question you posed regarding the C-19, why should I get excited? It yet another in a long line of too big, too expensive engines that I'll never own, so big deal? ( actually I really do like the bumble bee C, even if I'll never have one) So go buy your Bumble Bee C-19 and enjoy it, I'll buy the Mini Bumble Bee Lil' Bug Mauler version and have some fun with it, I think I shall call it the C-1.9.

PS for what its worth, isnt the Eggliner Aristos most profitable item they've ever made? Somehow I think there quite a potential market for these.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Another repost from the other side, this was regarding GR magazine and what direction it should be going, but I think it helps explain my advocacy about small trains like these: 

Given Bmann's investment in their Lil Big Haulers along with their expanding Thomas line, I'd say that they must expect some increase in new model railroaders, albiet ones still in Elementary School, or at least with their parents or grandparents, and I think this is wholly correct, get them young, get their parents and grandparents while the kids are still interested and over the years, while some may drop off, some kids and parents will always stay interested, and I also believe its important to get them to build SMALL layouts that will fit the smaller yards and spaces MOST people around the country have available to build a garden type layout. A small layout is more likely to get finished, and most importantly small layouts are more AFFORDABLE and hence more likely to get expanded in the future. 

I've had a real problem over the last few years by what I termed the "wider is better" movement, for the more seasoned type modelers that are moving into LS as they age and want to keep doing the proto heavy type modeling they did in the smaller scales, there definetely IS a place for that in the LS world. But over the last few years, beginning about 2006, there was an increasing attitude that this was the ONLY way to go in LS. This was reinforced thru the magazine who only published large full yard layouts, manufacturers who offered ever bigger models (Dash 9, SD40, 3(?) Big Boys, 2! GG1s, the giant K27 etc.) and endless postings telling someone with a 10 foot wide yard that they really need 20 foot diameter curves in order to be happy in large scale. Not to mention the massive amounts of time and monetary investments these "wider" layouts require. Not everyone can plunk down $1K for an engine. 

The collective effect of that has been to alienate a very large segment of potential LSers, those who, like me, live in URBAN/SUBURBAN regions where the available real estate is often what most die hard "widers" would consider barely large enough for a passing siding. Well that's a real fact of life for alot of folks, LIMITED SPACE. Garden Railroader Magazine finally got the clue, and did the Small Layout Contest which helped show that no, you don't need 1/2 acre of land and a Trust Fund to gain entry into garden railroading, this I applaud, they should keep it up. Small layouts are more accessible and buildable than Fairplex sized layouts. They don't look as nice, they don't have the "Bang Wow!" photo spread appeal, but they get people involved, when I look back at what RRs got me seriously involved in LS, it was the small, very accessible layouts, often no bigger than 10 x 20 that got the spark going. If all I was told was that I needed 40x40 area and 10' curves, I would be doing On30 or something else, which is what I fear alot of other potential LSers went and did. 

Support small layouts and small trains, over time they tend to grow into bigger trains and bigger layouts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was just having a bit of fun pulling your leg Victor... comparing the little loco to the C19 is what I was really trying to poke fun at. 

In actuality, I have been looking for some small locos that were inexpensive for the neighborhood kids to run, and I feel like Marty, an eggliner will probably never run on my layout! 

For $57, if they can hold together, and if I can get a small HO decoder, I can put a small flotilla of them together and let the kids play bumper cars on the railroad. 

Actually the small rolling stock is even "cuter" and more attractive. 

Someone buy the loco and let us know... I missed whether or not they can be purchased yet... 

Greg


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg,

I just checked with Walthers and according to the Dealers web site they will be available some time around the end of September or the beginning of October. I figure that they will sell some where around $85.00 or so at your local brick and mortar hobby shop, probably some what less on line but then you will have to pay for shipping. The cars will cost some where between $30 and $35 each.

For all the bashing that Bachmann takes I don't see any one else in any branch of this hobby doing more to get young modelers involved, in fact most of the rest of the manufactures have pretty much written the new/young modeler off with the cost of their products. I think that this is great for the health of the hobby.

I can see a place for the C-19 but I can also see a place for these new Little Big Haulers also.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09 Aug 2012 02:18 PM 
I was just having a bit of fun pulling your leg Victor... comparing the little loco to the C19 is what I was really trying to poke fun at. 

Greg 
Well they're both yellow with black strips, yes, very easy to confuse them









I'm seriously considering the passenger set, although I really don't want the tin track or the twinkie powerpack, but I do want that Bumble Bee paint scheme and the combine car. If it wasn't for those being specific to the sets I figure its alot cheaper to buy the engines and cars individually, but I do have to wonder how many sets will get parted out. They say Oct shipping, so lets hope someone has them at the SWGRS in Nov.


----------

